# O'Neill "specked" in ear headphone review



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, I ... SPLURGED and got the Phillips / O'Neill in ear headphones. 30 Euros later I was the proud owner of some really nice looking in ears. I went home and pulled them out and connected them. 

Sound came out of them but I wasn't blow away at all. Sort of mid and bass heavy, not a lot of clarity and missing some highs. Well, at the 30 Euro (Also 29,95 dollars) what can one expect?

Compared to some AKG 15 Euro buds, Sony in ears that cost 50 and the original Apple earbuds... All of the above won hands down in a AB comparison. (Sony first, kind of bass heavy, then AKG then Apple then Phillips/O'Neill) The Apple ear buds surprised me, I thought they would lose. And I really wanted to like the O'Neill ones. :/ Have beeen listening to them all day now at the office. Ok... Its not thaaaat bad. Its listenable. Just has something of a phone speaker. Ok, not quite that bad. But hey, one pays for the little O'Neill logo on the plug, eh?



















Pro: 
Awesome looks
Very good build 
Nice braided cable
5 cool colorways
looks really pimp on dark hoodies like the: Burton flight hoodie

Cons:
Sound quality kind of sucky. 
30 Euros is too much for this "quality" of sound.


----------

